# USB PSX gamepad adapter not recognized during boot

## sidamos

HI!

I have a USB PSX (Playstation) adapter for Playstation joypads. 

It works fine only, if I disconnect it and reconnect it after boot. Otherwise "lsusb" lists it, but joydev does not recognize it.

Anyone any ideas?

Thanks!

Thomas

----------

## bertaboy

What do you mean joydev does not recognize it?  My PSX adapter shows up as /dev/input/js0 and /dev/input/event5 (not sure why it's two devices, but it works nonetheless).

Make sure that you have

<*> Joystick Interface

<*> Event Interface

[*] Joysticks/Gamepads --->

<*>Multisystem, NES, SNES, N64, PSX joysticks and gamepads

That works for me.

----------

## sidamos

 *bertaboy wrote:*   

> What do you mean joydev does not recognize it?  My PSX adapter shows up as /dev/input/js0 and /dev/input/event5 (not sure why it's two devices, but it works nonetheless).
> 
> Make sure that you have
> 
> <*> Joystick Interface
> ...

 

I mean, it does not show up as /dev/input/js0 when it's connected already during boot. When I disconnect and reconnect it later, then I get the js0 device.

I have Joystick Interface as <M>odul (but I think I also tried <*>) and I did not choose any Joystick/Gamepad driver, because this one is not available in kernel 2.6.23:

<*>Multisystem, NES, SNES, N64, PSX joysticks and gamepads

However, since it works fine after disconnect/reconnect, the driver should not be the problem, seems joydev alone can handle it.

----------

## bertaboy

 *sidamos wrote:*   

>  *bertaboy wrote:*   What do you mean joydev does not recognize it?  My PSX adapter shows up as /dev/input/js0 and /dev/input/event5 (not sure why it's two devices, but it works nonetheless).
> 
> Make sure that you have
> 
> <*> Joystick Interface
> ...

 

Yes it is, I'm using 2.6.23-r3.  Multisustem, NES< SNES, N64, PSX is underneath the Joysticks/Gamepad submenu.  Select Y for Joysticks/Gamepads, then go within its menu and you'll find a whole host of other drivers you can include.  It enables CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK, which then enables CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

You might not have selected all of the module loading/unloading options, or for some reason udev might not be loading the module automatically.

Try adding joydev to the autoload list:

```
# echo "joydev" >> /etc/modules.autoload
```

----------

## sidamos

 *bertaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes it is, I'm using 2.6.23-r3.  Multisustem, NES< SNES, N64, PSX is underneath the Joysticks/Gamepad submenu.  Select Y for Joysticks/Gamepads, then go within its menu and you'll find a whole host of other drivers you can include.  It enables CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK, which then enables CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON

 

This is what I have:

--- Joysticks/Gamepads                                          

   < >   Classic PC analog joysticks and gamepads                   

   < >   Assassin 3D and MadCatz Panther devices (NEW)             

   < >   Logitech ADI digital joysticks and gamepads (NEW)          

   < >   Creative Labs Blaster Cobra gamepad (NEW)                  

   < >   Genius Flight2000 Digital joysticks and gamepads (NEW)    

   < >   Gravis GrIP joysticks and gamepads (NEW)                  

   < >   Gravis GrIP MultiPort (NEW)                               

   < >   Guillemot joysticks and gamepads (NEW)                    

   < >   InterAct digital joysticks and gamepads (NEW)             

   < >   Microsoft SideWinder digital joysticks and gamepads (NEW) 

   < >   ThrustMaster DirectConnect joysticks and gamepads (NEW)   

   < >   I-Force devices (NEW)                                     

   < >   Logitech WingMan Warrior joystick (NEW)                   

   < >   LogiCad3d Magellan/SpaceMouse 6dof controllers (NEW)      

   < >   SpaceTec SpaceOrb/Avenger 6dof controllers (NEW)          

   < >   SpaceTec SpaceBall 6dof controllers (NEW)                 

   < >   Gravis Stinger gamepad (NEW)                              

   < >   Twiddler as a joystick (NEW)                              

   < >   Gameport data dumper (NEW)                   

   < >   X-Box gamepad support (NEW)

However, when I search "GAMECON" in menuconfig, I get this:

 Symbol: JOYSTICK_GAMECON [=n]                                           │

  │ Prompt: Multisystem, NES, SNES, N64, PSX joysticks and gamepads         │

  │   Defined at drivers/input/joystick/Kconfig:209                         │

  │   Depends on: !S390 && INPUT && INPUT_JOYSTICK && PARPORT               │

  │   Location:                                                             │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │

  │       -> Input device support                                           │

  │         -> Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT │

  │           -> Joysticks/Gamepads (INPUT_JOYSTICK [=y])   

What's going on with menuconfig?

Thomas

----------

## sidamos

 *MostAwesomeDude wrote:*   

> You might not have selected all of the module loading/unloading options, or for some reason udev might not be loading the module automatically.
> 
> Try adding joydev to the autoload list:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Even when I modprobe joydev, it does not create the js0 device. Only when I unplug and replug the adapter.

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *sidamos wrote:*   

>  *MostAwesomeDude wrote:*   You might not have selected all of the module loading/unloading options, or for some reason udev might not be loading the module automatically.
> 
> Try adding joydev to the autoload list:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

!?

What version is your udev? Could you post the dmesg tail from when you plug the pad in? (If it's possible, could you post your dmesg from boot, too?)

Example:

```
# udevd --version

115

# dmesg | tail

Jan 21 12:10:19 celes usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Jan 21 12:10:19 celes usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan 21 12:10:20 celes input: Logitech Logitech Dual Action as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/input/input8

Jan 21 12:10:20 celes input: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Logitech Logitech Dual Action] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2
```

----------

## sidamos

dmesg from boot:

```

Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 (root@backend) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #12 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 30 16:24:57 CET 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffec000 - 000000001ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffef000 - 000000001ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 131052) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   131052

  HighMem    131052 ->   131052

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   131052

On node 0 totalpages: 131052

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 991 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125965 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F5340, 0014 (r0 ASUS  )

ACPI: RSDT 1FFEC000, 0030 (r1 ASUS   P4PE-XSE 42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: FACP 1FFEC0C0, 0074 (r1 ASUS   P4PE-XSE 42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: DSDT 1FFEC134, 2A43 (r1   ASUS P4PE-XSE     1000 MSFT  100000B)

ACPI: FACS 1FFFF000, 0040

ACPI: BOOT 1FFEC030, 0028 (r1 ASUS   P4PE-XSE 42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: APIC 1FFEC058, 005A (r1 ASUS   P4PE-XSE 42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 22 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order.  Total pages: 130029

Kernel command line: initrd=initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 ip=dhcp real_root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.0.7:/pxe/frontend vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=kerne6

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 2606.058 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty1] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 511360k/524208k available (3522k kernel code, 12144k reserved, 1666k data, 264k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 495 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdffec000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc0619000 - 0xc065b000   ( 264 kB)

      .data : 0xc047086c - 0xc06112cc   (1666 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc047086c   (3522 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=22, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5216.37 BogoMIPS (lpj=10432746)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000b080 00004400 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 327 Objects with 47 Devices 127 Methods 8 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.60GHz stepping 09

Total of 1 processors activated (5216.37 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1e50, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x16

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 7 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.......................................

Initialized 4/8 Regions 0/0 Fields 22/22 Buffers 13/13 Packages (336 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 51 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

* The chipset may have PM-Timer Bug. Due to workarounds for a bug,

* this clock source is slow. If you are sure your timer does not have

* this bug, please use "acpi_pm_good" to disable the workaround

PCI: Enabled i801 SMBus device

PCI quirk: region e400-e47f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region ec00-ec3f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x1fffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xec00-0xec3f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x3f0-0x3f1 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dd000000-dfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: dff00000-f7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: db800000-dc7fffff

  PREFETCH window: dfe00000-dfefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1456k freed

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected an Intel 830M Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 3072k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c2c0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc2f6, set palette = c00cc360

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

e1000: 0000:02:0b.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:1b:21:0a:fc:0c

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: SAMSUNG SV0802N, ATA DISK drive

hdb: selected mode 0x45

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PLEXTOR DVD-ROM PX-116A2 0100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: selected mode 0x44

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.05

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.05

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xdc800000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse as /class/input/input3

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Sending DHCP requests ., OK

IP-Config: Got DHCP answer from 192.168.0.7, my address is 192.168.0.5

IP-Config: Complete:

      device=eth0, addr=192.168.0.5, mask=255.255.255.0, gw=192.168.0.1,

     host=frontend, domain=localdomain, nis-domain=(none),

     bootserver=192.168.0.7, rootserver=192.168.0.7, rootpath=

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0e.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  96.43.01  Wed Sep  5 19:12:23 PDT 2007

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

lirc_serial: auto-detected active low receiver

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

```

ls /dev/input/

```
by-path  event0  event1  event2  event3  mice  mouse0
```

Then I unplug and replug the adapter.

dmesg:

```

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Dual PSX-USB Adaptor  Dual PSX-USB Adaptor  as /class/input/input4

input: Dual PSX-USB Adaptor  Dual PSX-USB Adaptor  as /class/input/input5

input: Dual PSX-USB Adaptor  Dual PSX-USB Adaptor  as /class/input/input6

input: Dual PSX-USB Adaptor  Dual PSX-USB Adaptor  as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [Dual PSX-USB Adaptor  Dual PSX-USB Adaptor ] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

```

ls /dev/input/

```
by-id    event0  event2  event4  event6  js0  mice

by-path  event1  event3  event5  event7  js1  mouse0
```

udevd --version

115

----------

